# going number 2



## wrenchboy (Sep 14, 2014)

Has anybody heard anything about the frequency of going number 2 as it relates to weight loss or gain?


----------



## moore2me (Sep 21, 2014)

wrenchboy said:


> Has anybody heard anything about the frequency of going number 2 as it relates to weight loss or gain?



Dear wrechboy, The easy answer to your question is "yes". But I suspect you need more specific info than that. This is a subject that many find hard to discuss - due to our society's quirks.

Without knowing more about your question, I can refer you to some previous discussions on this subject and a couple of good articles. Also, if the person having trouble with "number two" has had weight loss surgery, the whole magilla has to be taken to a different level.

Check out:
http://www.medicinenet.com/diarrhea/article.htm

You can also search for info on 
Irritable bowl syndrome (IBS)
Chrone's Disease


----------



## wrenchboy (Sep 27, 2014)

Just a question in general. Not related to any health issues. Now all you medical experts please don't laugh. I used to hear that if you go numerous times a day it promotes weight loss or stabilization. The theory being that your intestines are emptied out and less time for nutrients and fats to be absorbed into the body. Or if you are trying to gain hold it in longer.


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm not a medical expert but I have studied biology and cancer and whilst there is no evidence saying that 'holding it in' will make you more likely to get bowel cancer the longer food is in the bowel the more time any toxins or carcinogens have to cause damage. Also, resisting the urge to go can cause bowel damage and potentially constipation and even things like a perforated bowl or anal fissures if waste is allowed to build up. I also don't see any reason why not going to the toilet would cause you to gain weight, other than gaining weight from the weight of the waste itself. Your bowel is already primed to absorb the greatest amount of nutrients possible and a healthy bowel is one that absorbs the most. Forcing waste to stay around in the bowel wont make nutrients available that weren't available in the first place.


----------



## wrenchboy (Oct 6, 2014)

Thank you Loopy. I appreciate the insight.


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 6, 2014)

I know going several times a day does have take toxin's out of your body. As long as waste remains there bacteria forms and makes room for things to happen that are not healthy.


----------

